# Couple fish from the Bote



## sharkpunch (Sep 28, 2012)

Few fish off the Bote Rackham in recent months.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice shots!!! Congrats on a good ole set up!!!


----------



## sharkpunch (Sep 28, 2012)

Jason said:


> Nice shots!!! Congrats on a good ole set up!!!


Thanks!


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Way to get in done on the ole Bote Rackham:thumbsup:.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dude.  I gonna steal the custom bucket idea. Good stuff right there.


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

Nice fish, must have been mucho fun!!


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice report. The bucket is nice. I have a similar setup.


----------



## sharkpunch (Sep 28, 2012)

wtbfishin said:


> Way to get in done on the ole Bote Rackham
> 
> 
> 
> ...





fishmagician said:


> Nice fish, must have been mucho fun!!


Thanks. It's been a lot of fun.


----------



## sharkpunch (Sep 28, 2012)

Garbo said:


> Dude. I gonna steal the custom bucket idea. Good stuff right there.





60hertz said:


> Nice report. The bucket is nice. I have a similar setup.


The bucket is definitely nice. I wish it wasn't so low down though. I lose a lot of fish bending down to pick up the rod.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

thats no shit badass


----------



## Bms100 (Nov 6, 2014)

Can you please post a pic or description of your paddle board setup. I have a paddle board and would like to try to fly fish from it.


----------



## sharkpunch (Sep 28, 2012)

Bms100 said:


> Can you please post a pic or description of your paddle board setup. I have a paddle board and would like to try to fly fish from it.


This is generally how I have my board rigged when I head out with the long rod.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

sharkpunch said:


> The bucket is definitely nice. I wish it wasn't so low down though. I lose a lot of fish bending down to pick up the rod.


Find someone that has a pool, there are some tabs that come in a 7 gallon bucket (I think?????).

Anyway, these buckets are a few inches taller than a 5-gallon one is.

There are a lot of nice "stripping" buckets on the Internet for sale too. Strip and Feed Research makes one that they are VERY proud of. Those are like 28" or 30" high.


----------



## sharkpunch (Sep 28, 2012)

60hertz said:


> sharkpunch said:
> 
> 
> > The bucket is definitely nice. I wish it wasn't so low down though. I lose a lot of fish bending down to pick up the rod.
> ...


I've seen the Strip & Feed buckets. That would be really nice, but I don't want to spend the money on one. I've seen a few people use expandable leaf baskets for yard work as well. That seems like a nice option since they collapse too.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

sharkpunch said:


> I've seen the Strip & Feed buckets. That would be really nice, but I don't want to spend the money on one. I've seen a few people use expandable leaf baskets for yard work as well. That seems like a nice option since they collapse too.


I'll get you a tall bucket from my neighbor...hang tight and I'll send you a PM in a day or two.


----------



## sharkpunch (Sep 28, 2012)

60hertz said:


> sharkpunch said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen the Strip & Feed buckets. That would be really nice, but I don't want to spend the money on one. I've seen a few people use expandable leaf baskets for yard work as well. That seems like a nice option since they collapse too.
> ...


That would be sweet. Thanks!


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

Not to derail your thread, but you can get a 15 gal carboy (mini plastic 55 gal drum) for about $20, cut the top off and route out the notch for the rod. They are about 36" tall. I like the bucket idea though!


----------



## sharkpunch (Sep 28, 2012)

OnGrade said:


> Not to derail your thread, but you can get a 15 gal carboy (mini plastic 55 gal drum) for about $20, cut the top off and route out the notch for the rod. They are about 36" tall. I like the bucket idea though!


No worries. All constructive discussion here. That's a good idea though with a carboy.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

sharkpunch said:


> No worries. All constructive discussion here. That's a good idea though with a carboy.


Where would you get a 15 gallon carboy locally for $20?


----------



## sharkpunch (Sep 28, 2012)

60hertz said:


> Where would you get a 15 gallon carboy locally for $20?


Local home brewing store would be my best guess or I have seen them on Amazon for cheap with Prime shipping.


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

Pool supply stores. I think the last place I bought some was Aqua pools in hwy 29. I just picked my fly rod up for the first time in 11 years Monday night. Had a great time and I'll for sure be making a stripping bucket out of one soon. I think I need some new line as what I had on it wasn't too slick feeling through the guides and had more tangles than I can remember ever having.


----------

